# trouble catching crappie in fall



## drue (Oct 28, 2008)

having trouble catching crappie in cent. fla this time of year where are they ? And what are they eating? fishing in the st johns ,econ, lakes jessup monroe and others on the st johns. thanks

drue


----------

